# New 2.7t A6, got leaks and other problems.....



## Easywind (Oct 7, 2007)

So I took a gamble on a charity auto auction, not feeling real good about it right now. The car runs real well but there is a serious water issue that has been going on for awhile. I noticed water in the trunk, the mat was wet near the rear of car, I figured the guy just washed it and it dripped when trunk was opened. All weather mats hid the damp carpet for a day. After a night of rain I noticed a good bit of water standing the front passengers mat. What I've done:

I ran a speedo cable down the front sunroof drains, all clear. I cleared out the gutter under the windshield, it was clogged a bit. I tightened the pollen filter housing nuts a bit and made sure the cowling was snapped in to the windshield trim. It is missing two of the metal clips that hold the cowling to the car. I ran a few buckets of water down the windshield and the mat stayed dry, it rained last night and still dry. So I think I'm good there.

What has me confused is the trunk, I went out there right after a rainstorm crawled in with a flashlight and could not see any areas where water was coming in through the trunklid seal. (I went through back seat) the weird thing is its like there it is condensation in there, the metal tie downs looked like they'd just been rained on but there was no evidence of water leaking in. 

My theory is that a lot of water had made it in through the pollen filter area, the guy had it parked in the shade for what I assume was awhile. The constant heating and cooling we've had recently bascially caused it to rain in the car (trunk area). I will crawl in the trunk with someone spraying it with water and look for leaks but I'm stumped on this, the cubby spaces in the corners are dry so I don't think it is the sunroof drains.


----------



## Easywind (Oct 7, 2007)

Nump


----------

